# Loss of power to habitation area



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Wonder if you can help?

Today I lost all power to the habitation area of my Sundance 630l. I've checked all the fuses and they are ok, checked battery connection its ok.

The control panel won't switch on, the setps won't work, no lights etc etc.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jammiedogger,

I'm sure we can get to the bottom of this, but I do need some more information:

1) What is the age of van?
2) Are you on mains hook-up?
3) Do you loose all power to the habitation area even when the engine is running (i.e. is the fridge still powered)

The first step is trying a reset: Disconnect the mains hook up, take the key out of the ignition and remove the 20A fuse protecting the leisure battery. Wait a minute, put the fuse back in, and see what happens.

If you are not on mains hook-up, you need to make sure the leisure battery has power, anything less than 10.5V will cause issues with the control panel (which will try to protect the leisure battery from over discharge).

Ash


----------



## jammiedodger (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Swift....did the reset and hey presto....I have power again.

Many many thanks for your swift (no pun intended) response.

Fantastic service.

regards,

Jamie


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

That what you call service 8)


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad to help.

Ash


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow maybe I should be looking at Swifts when I change my van.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

hogan said:


> Wow maybe I should be looking at Swifts when I change my van.


To be honest I don't know right now if we would even consider another company...............I like the one to one service and communication on MHF etc.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Five minutes from question to cure - and on a Saturday evening! That is truly amazing customer service. Well done Swift in general and Ash in particular.

It doesn't half give us Swift-group owners a warm glow to see this sort of thing happening.


----------



## 121891 (Mar 31, 2009)

jammiedodger said:


> Thanks Swift....did the reset and hey presto....I have power again.
> 
> Many many thanks for your swift (no pun intended) response.
> 
> ...


Hi Jamie,

Which control panel do you have fitted to your Motorhome?

There are a few different versions, each with different causes and solutions.

Regards

Chris @ Nord


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Swift*

That's good service, out of hours as well


----------

